# L3.41 :)



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Noticed this morning i had L3.41 installed,,


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

And what benifit having this update do for VIP211 owners?


----------



## shultz (Jun 21, 2006)

Only one of mine got the update again, I can't tell any difference.


----------



## ChrisR (Sep 23, 2006)

My ViP 211 had a terrible audio/video sync problem when I got it just over a month ago. Since L3.41 downloaded, the problem has been resolved.


----------



## Jack Colton (Jul 30, 2006)

I get Program Information now on OTA HD channels. 
Before L241 all channels just said "Digital Service"

Does everyone get OTA channel information on the GUIDE Display?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Should have had that before ... have your locals recently been added?


----------



## Jack Colton (Jul 30, 2006)

No..I don't have Dish Provided Local Channels now, but I have had OTA since the VIP211 was installed. It never picked up OTA Program Guide on channels below 100 before.

The VIP 622 still only shows "Digital Service"

I do not have Local Programming thru Dish. 

When I did have local programming thru Dish, the program guide was there on the channels below 100, transposed from the Local Satellite Channels, I suspect. But, when I disconnected Local Programming, the channel guide on stations below 100 went away also.


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

I notice that the sound drops for a split second when changing from onr HD channel to another.


----------



## jasmine (Oct 26, 2006)

Yes, I am getting program info on OTA channel after l341 upgrade


----------



## mabrandt (May 1, 2006)

jasmine said:


> Yes, I am getting program info on OTA channel after l341 upgrade


Same here. I hope they don't take it away as I had read you only get this if you subscribe to the locals. The new release also took care of my lip synch problems.


----------

